# Sling for the iPhone



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

There are rumors going around that Sling Player for the iPhone will get released to the Apple store tonight. The cost will be $29.99 and be Wi-Fi only (which really sucks). The good news is that the app might work with older hardware (Slinbox classic, AV, and Tuner).'

*Click here to see a first look*


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

$29.99


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

$29.99 is the cost of the SlingPlayer mobile, what is so shocking about the price? The one thing that sucks, is for that cost the product should not be limited to wi-fi only. If it was on my BB Bold, I would never have purchased the Mobile Player. If they are going to cripple the product, reduce the price at least for the IPhone people IMO.


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> There are rumors going around that Sling Player for the iPhone will get released to the Apple store tonight. The cost will be $29.99 and possibly be Wi-Fi only (which really sucks). The good news is that the app might work with older hardware (Slinbox classic, AV, and Tuner).
> 
> Just a rumor at this time so let the speculation fun begin!


I "jailbroke" my iphone, so I have a way to use 3G for all "wi-fi" only apps.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

cforrest said:


> $29.99 is the cost of the SlingPlayer mobile, what is so shocking about the price? The one thing that sucks, is for that cost the product should not be limited to wi-fi only. If it was on my BB Bold, I would never have purchased the Mobile Player. If they are going to cripple the product, reduce the price at least for the IPhone people IMO.


Just seems darn expensive when you already bought the product itself for quite a lot of money. I could understand maybe like $10, but $30! That is a lot considering you already have invested a lot in their device not to mention I dont know of many mobile apps at all that are that much.

Makes me even more happy with my Hava (all their software is free).


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

when Sling introduced software for phones they had a price of $29.99, they "grandfathered" in owners of the orginal Slingbox Classic that had registered the product. So some of us got lucky.....but after that the price has always been $29.99.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

Any word on the HAVA products which is a competitor of Slingbox?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

geaux tigers said:


> Any word on the HAVA products which is a competitor of Slingbox?


I heard rumors of soon (Q2/Q3) but have not seen anything yet.

I believe last I heard they were still having trouble since apple does not allow low level access to the device.


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

Grentz said:


> I heard rumors of soon (Q2/Q3) but have not seen anything yet.
> 
> I believe last I heard they were still having trouble since apple does not allow low level access to the device.


What is low level access to the device and why does Apple not allow this? Thanks.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

geaux tigers said:


> What is low level access to the device and why does Apple not allow this? Thanks.


Apple's App Store submission process is a farce. They will deny some apps for totally random and inconsistent reasons and apps will sometimes sit in submission limbo for weeks with no rhyme or reason. No streaming over 3G? Doesn't the Blackberry app on the same fraking network allow that?

Does anyone know if there will be a separate Sling Remote app that will let you control your DVR? Or is this your only option.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You can already use the SlingGuide (or whatever it is called now) on the iPhone to schedule stuff remotely and there is a way to use as a remote for your Dish DVR from there. I don't have a regular slingbox to know if you can control a remote sling via that setup or not.

As for the app and 3G limit... I get the impression this is more an AT&T issue than an Apple one... that AT&T is trying to control some of the uses of 3G. There's been a lot of public backlash on their revised ToS lately that seems to impose all kinds of limits on how you can use your iPhone on their network.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

elbodude said:


> I "jailbroke" my iphone, so I have a way to use 3G for all "wi-fi" only apps.


Yeah. I was never a big fan of jailbreaking but this might push me over the edge. Wi-Fi only is rediculous. This will give Sling and AT&T a black eye if true (no matter who's fault it is).

I'm hoping that at some point after launch day they will come to their senses and open it up to 3G. Only dreaming I know.


----------



## Littledude (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Littledude (Aug 28, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Yeah. I was never a big fan of jailbreaking but this might push me over the edge. Wi-Fi only is rediculous. This will give Sling and AT&T a black eye if true (no matter who's fault it is).
> 
> I'm hoping that at some point after launch day they will come to their senses and open it up to 3G. Only dreaming I know.


The ORB app started out that way also. They went 3G pretty quickly afterwards. There is hope yet.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

Littledude said:


> The ORB app started out that way also. They went 3G pretty quickly afterwards. There is hope yet.


Exactly. A simple software update and this could become a non-issue.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

29.99 is a lot of money when you consider that DirecTV mobile version is free. I don't see why they should charge for this when many services such as banks, retailers, & even my insurance company have apps for the Iphone for free. It's not like you can use this app without there hardware.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

geaux tigers said:


> What is low level access to the device and why does Apple not allow this? Thanks.


I dont know EXACTLY what they are referring too, but I do know that for example some of the graphics subsystem in the iPhone/iPod Touch is not accessible directly by devs. The problem with some apps (sling had this too) was that to do the proper decoding they needed more access to these underlying systems than Apple was allowing. Sling obviously found away around it, and I think Hava was getting close as well.

This is just what I have heard though, but it is totally believable to me cause I know Apple has been very tight with what devs get access to.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Stevies3 said:


> 29.99 is a lot of money when you consider that DirecTV mobile version is free. I don't see why they should charge for this when many services such as banks, retailers, & even my insurance company have apps for the Iphone for free. It's not like you can use this app without there hardware.


There is alot more the SlingPlayer can do than DirecTV mobile....Like watch live TV....


----------



## Littledude (Aug 28, 2006)

MikeW said:


> There is alot more the SlingPlayer can do than DirecTV mobile....Like watch live TV....


And everything on your DVR. Best of all for me, the CCs transfer over also. Whatever your DVR can do, ie on demand (really working the internet with both these going at once), media play, or what-ever happens to be going on in CE, will go to your iphone.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

If the iPhone version is Wi-Fi only, it only adds to list of brainwashed AT&T/iPhone fanboys limited again by their pretty packaging.

My SlingPlayer mobile on WinMo and Verizon works just great with your dataplan on a $99 phone (Omina)... but that's not really what it's about, is it


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

xzi said:


> If the iPhone version is Wi-Fi only, it only adds to list of brainwashed AT&T/iPhone fanboys limited again by their pretty packaging.
> 
> My SlingPlayer mobile on WinMo and Verizon works just great with your dataplan on a $99 phone (Omina)... but that's not really what it's about, is it


Bet you also pay $50 or $60/month for your data plan...


----------



## mtsz52784 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah the WIFI only part does suck... I have the Iphone 3G (personal) and have been waiting for this App. For the last 30 Days I have used my BB Bold (Work) and it uses both WIFI and 3G network, I've been waiting to see which would be better to purchase, since on the BB I've been using the 30 day trial.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

xzi said:


> If the iPhone version is Wi-Fi only, it only adds to list of brainwashed AT&T/iPhone fanboys limited again by their pretty packaging.


I don't know many 'fanboys' for AT&T. they get routinely bashed. And it seems that most programs that are bandwidth hogs have been banned by AT&T for 3G use. iPhone, different story, but it's a great device.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Bet you also pay $50 or $60/month for your data plan...


Nope, unlimited data plans on phones are $30/mo on ATT and Verizon, same as the iPhone


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Grentz said:


> Nope, unlimited data plans on phones are $30/mo on ATT and Verizon, same as the iPhone


That's not what it says on the Verizon website...


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> That's not what it says on the Verizon website...


You are looking at the mobile broadband plans then, which are for laptop cards and such. On mobile phones it is just an addon. Verizon has it on their "Connect" package which is $30/mo above the normal wireless plan for unlimited data. ATT just has it as an addon data plan called "PDA Personal" or their blackberry data plan which is $30/mo when added to a current plan.

The iphone data plan is $30/mo as well.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

It's official. Wi-Fi only though. 

http://www.slingcommunity.com/article/34510/SlingPlayer-Mobile-for-iPhone-iPod-Touch-Review/


----------



## geaux tigers (Nov 11, 2005)

If AT&T wants to limit users to wifi then that is there right. However, it will be our right to select another service provider. If Apple wants to continue to use AT&T as its exclusive service provider to the Iphone then that is there right. However, it will be our right to use a different device like the HD Zune phone that Microsoft will be releasing shortly.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Bet you also pay $50 or $60/month for your data plan...


$29.99/mo unlimited, -12% company discount (on my personal plan)


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

AT&T releases a statement: (And looses it's marbles-calls the iPhone a PC)

http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/12/atandt-issues-official-statement-on-slingplayers-3g-blackout-for/


----------



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

How bout the iTouch slingplayer app? Does anyone know when that's coming out? Thanks.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Tele-TV said:


> How bout the iTouch slingplayer app? Does anyone know when that's coming out? Thanks.


I dont think it will ever come out for the itouch.

This app works on the iPod Touch and iPhone though  

(sorry, I just really hate it when people use iTouch to describe the ipod touch. Everything apple does not need to be called iXXXXX)


----------



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

^^ Yes, I meant the iPod Touch. Thanks for correcting me. Good to know that this app release will work with both. Thanks Grentz. I have to start researching both devices. 

You guys are ahead of the curve. Although all of you may not own either device (yet), you probably tried them out in a store. My brother has both devices and he said I can test his. You think I would have done this already.  Thanks again.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Stevies3 said:


> 29.99 is a lot of money when you consider that DirecTV mobile version is free. I don't see why they should charge for this when many services such as banks, retailers, & even my insurance company have apps for the Iphone for free. It's not like you can use this app without there hardware.


The directv app compared to sling's app or ORB is apple to oranges.

The DirecTV app allows for schedualing of recordings remotely; NOT viewing of any sort.

I do agree that the 29.99 pricetag for sling's app would only be fair if it had the same features as their other mobile phone platform versions such as wifi & 3G!

If it's wifi only then it should be at a lower crippled prive of 9.99 with an otion for people to purchase the full 3G version at a later time for 20 more totaling the 29.99 fee that's equivelent to the other platforms.


----------



## wilsonc (Aug 22, 2006)

Ok. It's 10:11 p.m. and it is not in the app store.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Something I saw mentioned on MacRumors was the consideration of the "what if" scenario where a customer was using 3G to Sling content and went over their "unlimited" limit and then was hit with a huge bill and was surprised.

So at least some of the desire to curb excessive 3G usage could be to cut back on the complaints from people who don't read the screwy ToS.

Meanwhile, it was also mentioned "what about" the other smartphones that aren't similarly limited to wireless but are running similar programs already over 3G with AT&T... and the possible rumor of AT&T introducing their own stream-to-phone video services as a companion to U-verse.

The can-o-worms might open soon enough.

That said... I don't use 3G as much as I do wireless... so I'm not sure the limit would affect me that much on this particular app if I ever decide to spring for the $30 fee.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

It's in the store now. So...$30 for the app, $150 for a Solo Sling to replace my well functioning "classic" and I get 50 back. What a mess. I'm truly disappointed with the nickel and diming of EchoSling...reminds me of another company I had a few years ago.


----------



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Something I saw mentioned on MacRumors was the consideration of the "what if" scenario where a customer was using 3G to Sling content and went over their "unlimited" limit and then was hit with a huge bill and was surprised.
> 
> SNIP!


Good point Stewart. Never thought of that scenario. Any want to volunteer to try this scenario '.'   :nono2:


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Psst: http://www.slingcommunity.com/forum/thread/35534/I-m-slinging-over-3G-on-iPhone/


----------



## BurgEnder (Aug 15, 2003)

Actually, I believe I read today that Slingplayer for iPhone will work with ALL Slingbox models - even the "classic". I'm trying to find the link where I saw it now.

Ok, found it: http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19512_7-10238816-233.html?tag=newsEditorsPicksArea.0


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

BurgEnder said:


> Actually, I believe I read today that Slingplayer for iPhone will work with ALL Slingbox models - even the "classic". I'm trying to find the link where I saw it now.
> 
> Ok, found it: http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19512_7-10238816-233.html?tag=newsEditorsPicksArea.0


While it says it works, it also says it is unsupported. This means that you will most likely have a poor experience. Lip sync issues, stuttering and much more. The problem for me is...I have to pay 30 bucks to find out. Not cool.


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

They're not reffered to as *A*mericas' *T*hugs and *T*hieves for being consumer friendly.


----------



## wilsonc (Aug 22, 2006)

Interesting article over at http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-10239277-37.html They say Apple rejected their first attempt becaused it used 3g. I did not realize also that AT&T has reinstated the ban on slingbox in their TOS and they have publically said that the use of a slingbox on their network is not allowed.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

BurgEnder said:


> Actually, I believe I read today that Slingplayer for iPhone will work with ALL Slingbox models - even the "classic". I'm trying to find the link where I saw it now.
> 
> Ok, found it: http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19512_7-10238816-233.html?tag=newsEditorsPicksArea.0


First post in this thread as well.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I messed around with the app a bit this morning. While I would place it in the "neat" category, usage is a bit clunky and slow. I guess that's to be expected.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

I sprung for it and like it except for the lackof 3G. At least they could offer audio only spo I can listen to baseball while driving in the car. Also the favorites is alphabetical and missing icons and channels (Fox Sports Primtime).
for now I prefer my nokia N95.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

MikeW said:


> While it says it works, it also says it is unsupported. This means that you will most likely have a poor experience.


No... it means that if a update to the app/your slingbox/your iphone breaks it they aren't going to fix it. People that have tested the app with "unsupported" Slingboxes have said it works just fine. That was why there was such an uproar over Sling making an arbitrary cut-off of supported models.

Anyway, some interesting quotes from a review over at appleinsider.com:



> We tried a prerelease version of the app using AT&T's EDGE network, and discovered that despite Sling's best efforts, *EDGE just isn't fast enough to support decent playback*. It was impossible to get more than five to ten seconds of terrible quality video before the system fell back to a spinning cursor promising to optimize the signal quality, which typically took as long as the next five seconds of attempted video, then popped up again. *Using AT&T's 3G network, which we managed to find in a few pockets here and there in San Francisco, we could actually maintain a pretty good video signal.*
> 
> ...a variety of the other phones Sling supports also only work over WiFi, such as every BlackBerry model outside of the Storm offered by AT&T. All of the supported Curve, Pearl, and Flip models, whether offered by AT&T, T-Mobile, or Sprint, all only work with the SlingPlayer Mobile app over WiFi. A large number of older and newer BlackBerry phones are not supported at all, lending some relief to those wondering if living inside Apple's big tent is worth it. Navigation and basic usability on the BlackBerry (below) is also decidedly worse than the iPhone version.
> 
> Similarly, while a couple dozen Pocket PC models officially support mobile network viewing with the appropriate SlingPlayer Mobile app, only around half of the 14 supported Windows Mobile Smartphone devices will work outside of a WiFi connection, and Sling warns about poor performance when using the Motorola Q8hxx series or Samsung BlackJack II over 3G. Sling also only recommends using its mobile app on nine different Symbian models, and more than half of those only support WiFi viewing. As with Sling's other mobile offerings, the Symbian version only presents a small video area surrounded by lots of buttons that clutter up the screen (below), while the iPhone version devotes the entire screen to video playback and menus disappear when not in use.


So while only supporting WiFi sucks, maybe it's for the best if you aren't going to get a very good experience anyway?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

dvrblogger said:


> I sprung for it and like it except for the lackof 3G. At least they could offer audio only spo I can listen to baseball while driving in the car. Also the favorites is alphabetical and missing icons and channels (Fox Sports Primtime).
> for now I prefer my nokia N95.


For baseball in the car, just buy the MLB app for $9.95 and you get all the games radio, home and away, for the entire season.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I downloaded this morning and the experience was great. Too bad it is not 3G (may look into jailbreaking the phone) but I have lots of hotspots I use anyway, so that should be pretty good.

Remember, AT&T gives you "free" hotspots all over the place. You just have to register each time but it is pretty painless.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

DustoMan said:


> So while only supporting WiFi sucks, maybe it's for the best if you aren't going to get a very good experience anyway?


Well, YMMV. There is 3G and there is 3G. I routinely get DSL-like download speeds (well over 1Mps) on 3G in most places around Maryland and other places I have been. Other times, it may be a clunky 300kps. But the 1Mps should be good enough for a decent stream.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

tonyd79 said:


> Remember, AT&T gives you "free" hotspots all over the place. You just have to register each time but it is pretty painless.


Actually there's an app for that.  It's called "Easy Wi-Fi". It automatically logs you into AT&T hotspots.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

BTW, this is the statement on slingmedia's webpage about supporting older boxes:



> The Slingbox AV, Slingbox TUNER, and Slingbox Classic are not fully supported for use with SlingPlayer Mobile for iPhone & iPod touch. A Slingbox SOLO, Slingbox PRO, or Slingbox PRO-HD is highly recommended.


So, they are not saying no. But they aren't saying yes either.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Actually there's an app for that.  It's called "Easy Wi-Fi". It automatically logs you into AT&T hotspots.


Hey, thanks. I will get it.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> That's not what it says on the Verizon website...


$30 per month on my plan with verizon. I've got a lousy Palm 700wx that runs Windows Mobile. I was also a beta tester for the sling app for that platform.

I too had to pay the $29.95 for the app once the beta program was completed.

If AT&T is blocking access by the app over their 3g network, that doesn't surprise me. AT&T has always been rather controlling over stuff like that.


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

So are we seeing a good experience with the original slingbox hardware? If we are then I will buy it.


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

Screw it, I am buying it anyway.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> I messed around with the app a bit this morning. While I would place it in the "neat" category, usage is a bit clunky and slow. I guess that's to be expected.


Kinda sad to hear for $30...

For those defending the price, realize there are full programs and software suites out there for $30, a viewer app does not "need" to be that much. Especially if it does not work that well!

That being said, if this does work well, it might prompt me to switch to the slingbox side next year...if hava does not have something come out


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Working great with my Slingbox Pro. Surprised that no one commented about my earlier reply, maybe no one clicked on it to see that there are ways to get this thing working on 3G


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Grentz said:


> Kinda sad to hear for $30...
> 
> For those defending the price, realize there are full programs and software suites out there for $30, a viewer app does not "need" to be that much. Especially if it does not work that well!
> 
> That being said, if this does work well, it might prompt me to switch to the slingbox side next year...if hava does not have something come out


I find that it's slightly slower than using my work computer to connect to my Slingbox at home. There is obvious lag between doing remote commands, this can't be avoided. I'm happy with the quality of the video stream thus far, and once you set up a bunch of channels in the favorites list using the remote commands becomes slightly less of an issue.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

crabtrp said:


> Screw it, I am buying it anyway.


LOL... Yeah, It works fine with my Slingbox AV.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Grentz said:


> Kinda sad to hear for $30...
> 
> For those defending the price, realize there are full programs and software suites out there for $30, a viewer app does not "need" to be that much. Especially if it does not work that well!
> 
> That being said, if this does work well, it might prompt me to switch to the slingbox side next year...if hava does not have something come out


Eh.

The Slingbox model is sort of interesting. You buy a box for not a great amount of money and you get a service forever. A service that is not peer-to-peer but requires some maitenance and servers on the sling side.

I got no problem with paying for additional software versus paying a monthly fee for an on-going service.


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

Now if they would just get the Android version on the street, I'd be a happy camper!!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

From "Wired": "Sling Media's new SlingPlayer app les iphone users watch their home television programming, but not over AT&T 3G network, because AT&T *does not define the iphone as a phone."*


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> From "Wired": "Sling Media's new SlingPlayer app les iphone users watch their home television programming, but not over AT&T 3G network, because AT&T *does not define the iphone as a phone."*


Not a shocker as ATT classifies it at least as a smartphone, which gets different data rules than just regular cell phones, because it has a keyboard.


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

For those with jail broken iPhones it's now possible to stream the sling software over 3g. Google is your friend.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*"Applications like this, which redirect a
TV signal to a personal computer, are
specifically prohibited under our TOS..."
"(We consider) ...smartphones like the
iPhone to be personal computers in
that they have the same hardware
and software attributes as PCs."*

From Engadget:


> Sweating bullets over network saturation, are we? AT&T's obviously taking a good helping of heat today over Sling's rock-and-a-hard-place decision to remove 3G streaming capability from its SlingPlayer Mobile build for the iPhone -- a decision that gets at the very heart of several hot-button issues plaguing AT&T and Apple alike...
> 
> ...Look, AT&T, just tell it like it is: you're saying your 3G network would *fold like a cheap suit if these apps took off?*


More @ *Engadget.com*


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but the "announcement" email I received from Sling yesterday claimed that the WiFi only was at _Apple's_ request.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but the "announcement" email I received from Sling yesterday claimed that the WiFi only was at _Apple's_ request.


We don't know what contractual leverage AT&T holds over Apple for Apple to assert that, but we _all_ know that Apple fully intends to put the iPhone into the hands of as many users as possible by marketing it to a broader spectrum of carriers starting with Verizon.

The days of AT&T's exclusive on the iPhone are numbered.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

IF AT&T hadn't made a point of putting the limitations directly in their ToS, then we could wonder if it was Apple or AT&T... but I think it is pretty clear that in this case AT&T was the driving force.

Apple most likely said "if you limit it to Wifi we will allow the app" rather than rejecting the entire concept based upon AT&T's restriction.

I can't blame AT&T to some extent IF and only IF they restrict ALL other similar uses of 3G and also never offer anything along those lines themselves... but I somehow suspect this will become an ongoing battle.


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

I have AT&T dsl network service at home, I was thinking about adding a slingbox so I could watch Directv in different rooms of the house and at my girlfriend's house with slingcatchers, are you saying that AT&T won't allow me to do that?


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Soccernut said:


> I have AT&T dsl network service at home, I was thinking about adding a slingbox so I could watch Directv in different rooms of the house and at my girlfriend's house with slingcatchers, are you saying that AT&T won't allow me to do that?


No your DSL is fine, the issues are with ATT Wireless and their new TOS that has put a download cap in place on their 3G network. From my understanding even with the new cap in place most people would never go over, I think only once have I watched Sling on my phone fore more than 10 mins. I have had the windows mobile version since it came out 3 yrs ago or so. From the pictures I have seen the new version for iPhones does look really cool, hopefully we get an update on windows mobile. As for the $30 price, from the day Sling launched their mobile application it's always been 29.99.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

I really would like to see a Slingplayer mobile for Android quickly released, as well as seeing Verizon and Apple get a deal together pretty quickly so the big V can sell their own iPhone soon. The sooner the better so that we don't have to deal with these restrictions from AT&T's greedy and ignorant selves.

I don't yet have an iPhone but I had been thinking about it pretty seriously until I started hearing about more and more restrictions like this. I currently have an iPod Touch and have a Windows Mobile (WinMo) Smartphone (BlackJack II) that has the Slingplayer Mobile app for WinMo on it. It works great, though it eats my battery up quickly so I don't use it often at all. It's nice to peek in on something, but trying to watch a show on a screen that small is pretty frustrating any way. That said, I don't need AT&T to keep me from watching it if I want to. I pay for a data plan that promises 'unlimited data' and I should be able to use as much or as little as I need. Most days the amount of data I'd be moving is a trickle. Some days it might seem to be a flood, but I pay 'em, they should deliver, take my money and shut up.

Come next contract renewal period, I'll gladly leave their tails behind and switch to Verizon (and likely get a nice discount from them), T-Mobile, or maybe Sprint.


----------

